# Way Off topic



## midwestcop (Mar 31, 2007)

my friends uncle Jon Brough has been nominated for cop of the week by America's Most Wanted.. please to anyone who knows him and for those who know what a wonderful man he is go to 
www.amw.com
and vote for him.. just go to the website.. click on all star and then he should be on page 9 or you can just do a search to find him "Jon Brough".. thanks all.. Jon is a great guy, Last november he was breaching a house that had a barricaded murder suspect inside, about 4 seconds after breach the Suspect came around a corner and shot Jon in the face with a shotgun. Jon has lost his eyes, nose, and sense of taste. but somehow still manages to be in great spirits though he has his good and bad days.    I know this is off topic but just wanted to spread the word for my brother in blue.   
Thanks again

http://www.amw.com/allstar/2007/index.cfm


----------



## monty (Mar 31, 2007)

Seems that Jon Brough is quite a man! And he has given to his community in the ultimate way. My vote is in and I will continue to do so till his nominaton period expires. And I would encourage others to take part.

In the meantime I have made this thread a "sticky" which I will expire on April 15.

And I sincerely hope that the purp was smoked!

God Bless!


----------



## bigal (Mar 31, 2007)

Voted.  May the POS that did it rot in hell.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 31, 2007)

Got another vote...


----------



## tom (Mar 31, 2007)

He got my vote. Hope the guy who did it gets what he deserves.

Good luck to your friend.

Tom


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, gets my vote.

Used to be one.


----------



## msmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Got my vote too


----------



## dawgwhat (Mar 31, 2007)

Got my vote too and will get my wifes


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 31, 2007)

Happy to cast my vote MidwestCop, your freind has quite an uncle there and I am grateful to know that we have wonderfull men like him protecting our family's and this wonderfull country we live in. 

Please remember folks, you can vote once a day until the 15th of April


----------



## midwestcop (Apr 1, 2007)

Big thanks to everyone, and for making it a sticky thread..... Means alot to me, we dont get to many thanks in this line of work    

and just so everyone knows.... the suspect "Larry Sicka" was found dead from a self inflicted gunshot hours later when police re-entered the house , the evening before Sicka murdered his former mother and father in law

thanks again everyone, god bless yah


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 1, 2007)

you got another vote for Jon


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 1, 2007)

poor guy ,to bad that sob that did that wasn't still around ,needs to feel some suffering too !


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 1, 2007)

that sicko took the easy way out... 

my heart goes out to all of those families affected by the actions of that man... may they all get the peace and closure that they deserve..

God Bless


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 1, 2007)

Consider it Done!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 1, 2007)

Just got Jessie to vote as well and post this message to other forum sites as well.


----------



## monty (Apr 1, 2007)

I put in another vote today. How many will join me>

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 1, 2007)

Put in another one also...


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 2, 2007)

I sent the link to everyone on my email list and got lots of responces back saying they did it to.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 2, 2007)

there i voted 3 times gain today


----------



## midwestcop (Apr 2, 2007)

Im really humbled by such a response.....thanks so much to everyone


----------



## monty (Apr 2, 2007)

It seems that voting has been closed for Jon Brough's group. He is listed as a "Finalist"! So it appears he is in the running! MidWestCop, please post the results here for us so we will know how our favorite cop did!
Thanks everyone who joined in!
Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, No!! Don't tell me that you were once a "bad guy" Mike!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Just kidding. Did that line of work myself. Proud member of BOLD (*B*enevolent *O*rder of *L*aw *D*awgs) #624 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. He's got my vote, MidWestCop!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 3, 2007)

Well everyone in my address book voted for Jon that's an extra 35 votes!


Hey we won round one!


----------



## monty (Apr 5, 2007)

Beginning April 19 and ending May 8  the All Star America's Most Wanted voting begins. Rules are the same...one vote per email addres per day. This thread will remain a sticky through the voting period and final announcements.

Let's help give Jon Brough the boost he so deserves and which he earned at such great personal cost!

Thanks to all who have participated so far!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Apr 18, 2007)

Beginning at 12:01 AM Thursday, 04/19/07 Voting begins for the Top Responder of 2006! Jon Brough deserves all the support we can give him! He is a dear friend of one of our own and deserves the top spot awardd By "Americas's Most Wanted" for 2006!

Please read Jon's story if you have not already. This man has given more to his community than can be expected! Hoorah, Jon! 

Please follow the links given earlier in this thread To give your vote for our adopted hero! 

And remember you can vote once daily per email address!

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 19, 2007)

Lets make him the winner this time....


----------



## virgo53 (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't thank persons like him enough!!!


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Voted today!


----------



## msmith (Apr 19, 2007)

Got mine today also.


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Just a ping to keep the votes rolling!

Thanks
and 
Cheers!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 19, 2007)

bumping this to the top...

got my votes today


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted! Jessie Voted! emailing my pals again ...


----------



## monty (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!

While I am well aware that this is not topic related it is the least we can do to give back just a little bit to those who make our lifestyle possible!

Let's keep on keepin' on and hopefully our favorite cop will get a boost!

Been there, done that, and really appreciate Jon Brough!

Cheers!


----------



## midwestcop (Apr 20, 2007)

looks like your all aware already that We voted him as a finalist. Now it's time to start voting to make him win it all. You can use as many e-mail addresses as you have once per day and can vote every day.

Here is the link:
http://www.amw.com/allstar/2007/vote.cfm?id=3178

thank you so much everyone, I would have posted this earlier but been workin alot, now that its warmin up the crazies are coming out of hybernation


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 20, 2007)

two more today...


----------



## monty (Apr 20, 2007)

Good News! When I voted this afternoon a sideboard said that Jon Brough is in the top three for votes! Keep it going!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 20, 2007)

Voted. Great to see that John Brough is in the top three votes for *today*. Let's try to keep it that way.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 21, 2007)

Got my two votes in for the day!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






http://www.amw.com/allstar/2007/vote.cfm?id=3178


----------



## monty (Apr 21, 2007)

Just voted. We are helping keep Jon in the top three! Great effort and let's keep on keepin' on!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

working on it (I have 7 email addys)


----------



## cheech (Apr 21, 2007)

Missed this the first time around. I never saw the thread but he got my vote today!


----------



## monty (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my vote in for today! Looks like the names around our Top Cop have changed but he is right there in the top three! Vote every day and let's give a man a break he needs and deserves! Thanks, Jon!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 24, 2007)

Voted and a BUMP!!!!


----------



## monty (Apr 24, 2007)

Voted just before I logged on. Good news! Jon Brough is still in the top three! We're gonna send hiom over the top! Keep it up!

Cheers!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been in law enforcement for 17 years. He's got my vote!


----------



## monty (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a reminder, folks. We can give Jon one vote per day per email address. Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 25, 2007)

there... got my votes again for the day


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 25, 2007)

Me too


----------



## monty (Apr 25, 2007)

Just voted. Jon is still in the top three! lets make him #1!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 26, 2007)

It's another day... another round of voting...lets keep it going...


----------



## monty (Apr 26, 2007)

Voted and BUMPED!


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 27, 2007)

Just found this thread. My wife use to be cop here in Philly. Got beat up pretty bad. I'm kind of glad she got out. Got my vote today and will keep getting them.


----------



## monty (Apr 27, 2007)

Just popped in my vote.

Looks like Jon is in the running with the same two competitors. Let's be sure to keep up the effort!

Cheers!


----------



## camocook (Apr 27, 2007)

just voted.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 27, 2007)

VOTED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






http://www.amw.com/allstar/2007/vote.cfm?id=3178


----------



## cheech (Apr 28, 2007)

voted now it is your turn


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

Voted again..............


----------



## monty (Apr 28, 2007)

Just popped in my vote. Looks like our hero is still in the top three! Way to go!

Cheers!


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 28, 2007)

Once again ...... CLICK!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Voted again!


----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

My vote for today is in. We're still keeping Jon in the top three!

Cheers All!


----------



## monty (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally got around to it! My vote is in for today! Our man is still in the top three!


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 1, 2007)

Bumped.. and voted...lets keep it going...


----------



## deejaydebi (May 1, 2007)

yeppers voted 7 times again today!


----------



## monty (May 1, 2007)

Just popped mine in!

Cheers!


----------



## camocook (May 2, 2007)

Didder again.............


----------



## camocook (May 2, 2007)

One more time...................


----------



## monty (May 2, 2007)

Got my vote in for today! Jon is still in the top three! Here's hoping we can help him go over the top!

Cheers!


----------



## smokin for life (May 2, 2007)

Click, one more for Jon.


----------



## monty (May 3, 2007)

My vote is in for today! We're doing well!

Cheers!


----------



## smokin for life (May 3, 2007)

One more click, one more vote.


----------



## camocook (May 4, 2007)

One more time........


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 5, 2007)

We're on a roll here...lets keep it going....


----------



## monty (May 5, 2007)

Voted yesterday and today. Voting closes Tuesday, the eighth.

Cheers!


----------



## msmith (May 5, 2007)

Got my vote in today.


----------



## monty (May 7, 2007)

Got my vote in for today. Only one more day to vote. The voting closes Tuesday at 11:59 PM. Let's hope we can make Jon Brough's Day!

Cheers!


----------



## msmith (May 7, 2007)

Same here also.


----------



## doc woods (May 7, 2007)

Count another vote fo your friend
from me.
                Regards, Doc Woods


----------



## deejaydebi (May 8, 2007)

7 more for me 1 for Jessie! Gee those same two other guys are right with us one more day guys!


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2007)

I might be wrong, but if I just saw the news right, voting is actually between 2 St. Louis Area police Officers. Good luck to both.


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 8, 2007)

Today is the day...Lets do it....


----------



## monty (May 8, 2007)

Got my last one in! Here's hoping!

Cheers!


----------



## camocook (May 8, 2007)

Been away for a couple of days, just didder again.


----------



## monty (May 20, 2007)

For those of you who may have been wondering Jon Brough, despite our effort, did not win. Another fine and deserving officer, Carl Andolina, won the top award from "America's Most Wanted".

All of our effort was not in vain. We helped draw Jon into the finals and I am sure that our Smokin' Brother, MidWestCop, will pass on our good wishes for him and his loved ones.

With this I will unstick this thread and remind everyone of the debt we all owe to all of our uniformed protectors from emergency personnel to police and to our armed forces.

God Bless then all!

and

God Bless America!


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 8, 2007)

I was wondering if he won????

Any update??

Mike


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

Unfortunately he didn't win ....


----------

